# Definative Technology SuperCube Reference LFE design problems



## mcoghill (Jan 27, 2010)

I recently purchased a Supercube Reference for use with a SVSound AS-Eq1 subwoofer equalizer. This is part of a dual sub setup with the other sub being a Velodyne HGS12. The AS-EQ1 works spectacularly, and the SVS tech support is outstanding. However the SuperCube is a different story. It appears that the LFE input is significantly affected by the setting of the high and low pass filters in both level and response. The product manual clearly states that the LFE input IS NOT AFFECTED by the filter controls, which is the industry standard.

I though there must be an internal wiring problem, and called Definitive Technologies to discuss my measurements. Apparently this is a known problem in the Supercube product line that they have decided not to fix. They are aware that the filter settings do affect the response of the LFE input, and that the documentation is incorrect.

So, "caveat emptor", let the buyer beware, in effect the Supercube DOES NOT HAVE A LFE INPUT. I might expect this in a product from 1995, but not in 2010! I'm sending it back.

M. Coghill


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Shack :T

I have moved your thread to the appropriate forum.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Thanks for the heads up on that sub. Have fun. Dennis


----------

